# My New SR 1911



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I pick this SR 1911 beauty up today at Fort Knox!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice looking gun

I got one used about a month ago.
Great little shooter.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking 1911 ya' got there.
I have a funny feeling you are going to love shooting that gun. I know mine has been a stellar performer.

MO


----------

